# What a mess



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The National Accord Conference on Thursday presented its recommendations to the Supreme Council of the Armed Forces (SCAF), most significant of which is a proposal to abolish the military’s role in protecting the president, as was stipulated in the previous constitution, and changing its role to that of protecting the people.

The conference also recommended that the armed forces take part in the development of the country, an idea borrowed from the Chinese constitution; the interior minister report directly to parliament; the interior ministry’s name be changed to the Ministry of Internal Affairs; and the president should not head the Egyptian police forces.

Translated from the Arabic Edition


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> The National Accord Conference on Thursday presented its recommendations to the Supreme Council of the Armed Forces (SCAF), most significant of which is a proposal to abolish the military’s role in protecting the president, as was stipulated in the previous constitution, and changing its role to that of protecting the people.
> 
> The conference also recommended that the armed forces take part in the development of the country, an idea borrowed from the Chinese constitution; the interior minister report directly to parliament; the interior ministry’s name be changed to the Ministry of Internal Affairs; and the president should not head the Egyptian police forces.
> 
> Translated from the Arabic Edition


They haven't got a clue what they are doing, making it up as they go along. But the worst part right now is the lack of transparency and accountability. Who the hell are the National Accord Conference? and what difference would changing the name of the interior ministry make?


----------

